# Draught Hop



## MitchyP (25/9/12)

What do people recommend as hops in a nice, simple draught?


----------



## kelbygreen (25/9/12)

all draught means is its drawn threw a keg and poured threw a tap? It technically is not a style but mega swill aussie companies think the name is good and label it on there products they bottle. 

"Draught beer (/drɑːft/) is beer served from a cask or keg.[1] "Canned draught" is beer served from a pressurised container containing a widget"

Being draught is a Australian term they would use POR mainly and it will be used as a ISO hop and impossible to imitate with home brew. 

What is your recipe and people may be able to help


----------



## MitchyP (25/9/12)

No particular recipe, I was just thinking of doing a draught K&K to show a work mate that all home brew isn't shit. Was wondering what type of hop I could use. He drinks New and Carlton Draught.


----------



## slash22000 (25/9/12)

MitchyP said:


> No particular recipe, I was just thinking of doing a draught K&K to show a work mate that all home brew isn't shit. Was wondering what type of hop I could use. He drinks New and Carlton Draught.


In my limited experience, this sort of experiment is doomed to fail. Generally people who (intentionally) drink cheapo megabeers think that decent beer tastes terrible (since it doesn't taste like "beer" to them). Beers like Carlton and Tooheys are brewed specifically to eliminate as much flavour as possible.


----------



## kelbygreen (25/9/12)

I tried to brew new when I started and figured you cannot make beer they make, the way they brew and the ingredients they use will never be cloned on a home brew scale. Your best bet is to try make a beer they might like and tell them it wont be like there favorite drink, Most guys I know that only drink 1 type of beer wont even think about touching home brew so just means more for me  I pay $45+ dollars for 42lts of beer if I went into the shop to buy something close will cost me $80 a carton so I dont complain I dont care if people dont wanna try it, I like it


----------



## hoppy2B (26/9/12)

You could go for anything really. Try 25 grams of Golding + 25 grams of Cascade and boil it for 30 minutes.
I don't know if you are using just straight malt extract or a bittered can like a Coopers, but the above should be reasonable mild whilst still providing a little flavour to make it interesting.


----------



## ben_sa (26/9/12)

Batz has a recipe in the DB for a 'mega swill' type of beer.

4kg ale malt, which you can basically sub for Dried Malt, Id probably use some POR for bittering, and cluster late in the boil...

Basically just aim for 1.040 ish OG, 60 min boil, POR @ 60, Cluster @ 15, S189 if u have temp control... Or US05 if not...

I know you stated k+k, but extract is a piece of piss mate, and IMHO, my extract brews were a shiteload better than my k+k days YMMV...

Piece of piss

edit: If they are used to drinking bland beers like new/CD etc, id steer away from cascade... even a small amount and they will probably think youve thrown a basket of flowers in the brew lol!


----------



## hoppy2B (26/9/12)

If Mitchy is using a Cooper's can it will be bittered with POR already.


----------



## DU99 (26/9/12)

one tin Cooper's draught.kilo DME/or 1 tin lme.


----------



## Eyelusion (26/9/12)

DU99 said:


> one tin Cooper's draught.kilo DME/or 1 tin lme.




I second this, but i steep 24g POR into it. :drinks:


----------



## yum beer (26/9/12)

Have won comps with Coopers draught, 1kg BE2 and 12grams of cluster boiled for 10 minutes in 2 litres of water and added to fermenter towards end of fermentation.
Leave 2 litres out at start(21 litres) to allow for the extra 2 litres. Leave to age in bottle for 3 months. Megaswill that megaswillers will like.


----------



## hoppy2B (26/9/12)

I haven't actually tried Cascade, but I'll be growing some this year. I have used my own home grown Cluster and found it to be very citrus forward. Would have thought it might be a tad noticeable as a late addition. Perhaps my home grown is somewhat powerful. At any rate I was under the impression that Cascade was the new Cluster and seems to be very popular. 
Just buy your mate a Fat Yak and tell him that's what home brew normally tastes like. :lol:


----------



## yum beer (26/9/12)

hoppy2B said:


> I have used my own home grown Cluster and found it to be very citrus forward. Would have thought it might be a tad noticeable as a late addition.




Its meant to be a bit noticeable, everyone bags out the megaswill as having no flavour, thats bullshit, it has plenty of flavour, its just not a nice flavour.
I get maybe a little citrus from Cluster but not enough for someone to freak out and probably what his mates used to anyway.

Cascade will give plenty of citrus, sure you havent mixed your hops up..


----------



## hoppy2B (26/9/12)

yum beer said:


> Cascade will give plenty of citrus, sure you havent mixed your hops up..



Who knows, first time I've grown hops last season and it has come up as a dwarf so may have mutated and given me a different flavour.


----------



## MitchyP (26/9/12)

I decided to go with Cluster. Thinking about 20g with 200g LDM for 20 minutes. 

Thought there would be too much citrus with Cascade. 

To give you an idea of what my mate drinks, he swears by New and Carlton Draught. When I told him I did home brew he said he had an old Petty Officer who "had a great recipe for a home brew Crown Lager".


----------

